# Anyone tried Mojiko braid?



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes I know it's a cheap crappy brand but is it worth a go at 40% off regular price?

I'm looking for some braid around 50lbs for a trolling reel but am in no hurry and not willing to pay full price for anything, especially the brand name stuff!


----------



## parfitt (Dec 29, 2009)

I haven't tried the line but have bought one of their knife/lipgrip sets and the grippers feel very decent, the knife was quite blunt, but seemed reasonably well made.

It is ALWAYS, ALWAYS far below anacondas 'Retail' price, as it is their exclusive brand, hence they are able to make insane mark up on it. I think I have received an email from them every week for the past month regarding a 'brand new 4 day only sale on this weekend' featuring huge discounts on all mojiko stuff all of the time.

I can't see it being any worse than most other cheaper/lower end market brands though. Its most likely exactly the same stuff, rebranded just for their store, which isn't that uncommon in retail.


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

i have 9lb and 15lb and i cant knock it at all .in fact i think i get less wind knots than fireline .both i use for beach work and there fine .

craig


----------



## skitterrye (Dec 2, 2008)

Barrabundy I have the 'Gray' colour Mojiko braid on two low profiles in 10lb and 15lb and 4lb on a light spin outfit. One of the spools has lost some colour, faded..... almost a white/silvery colour now. Been using the stuff for near on two years...and hasnt let me down. The missus has it on her SP outft... the whole thing is Mojiko (Mojiko 3000 reel and a Mojiko Tournament Rod)... it works. I also picked up some Rapala Braid on clearance (never used it before). Mojiko Braid was the first Braid I have tried so in comparison with other braids I dont know if its crappy but its the right price


----------



## proangler (Nov 27, 2008)

Hey Barrabundy

I've brought some 30lb a while back, the colour, which is green, hasn't faded much. The braid itself is very strong but thicker than other brands like fins. it is also quite bumpy if you feel along it. 
It is also stiffer than other brands.

Cheers James


----------



## 2Pies (Nov 11, 2007)

I'd've said no probs for trolling but not for flicking lures all day. It's strong and pretty tough but I've had heaps of dramas with wind knots. Having said that, most of the other replies reckon it's gold - even using it for sp's - so maybe I'm doing something wrong. Regardless, if it's mainly trolling your using it for, it's pretty good.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for your replies fellas, I might just wait untill it's 80% discount (which is probably the actual price!) and I won't feel so bad if I get a crook spool.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Saltiga5 (May 15, 2009)

You get what u pay for!!


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

I have it on a couple of reels. (around 14lb from memory) dont really like it much. Its thick for its weight, which means it floats in the air on the cast (big bellies of line easily caught by the wind). Got a few more tangles on the cast than I like, wil toss it when I get around to ordering some more braid from the states.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

my regular kingy braid on quality reels---cause its cheap n works as craig says


----------

